# SF Bike Expo Nov 29 and 30



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

SF Bike Expo is going on the 29th and 30th of November at the Cow Palace.

http://www.ridesfo.com/servlet/the-template/Expo_and_swap/Page

Does anyone have a recommended bike route to the Cow Palace?

Funny the directions are only for personal automobiles, no bike or public transit.


----------



## aaridesfo (Nov 26, 2008)

Directions from the Bayshore CalTrain station and the Balboa Bart station have been posted.

http://www.ridesfo.com/servlet/the-template/Expo_Info/Page


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Art853 said:


> SF Bike Expo is going on the 29th and 30th of November at the Cow Palace.


driving there is the only way to go...


from SoCal 

we're selling there on Sat. Hope its a good crowd.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> driving there is the only way to go...
> 
> 
> from SoCal
> ...


What are you selling?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thinkcooper said:


> What are you selling?


everything from a ti Seven to a steel Surly :thumbsup: 

my new skinsuits will kill at the local club rides


----------

